# T-45 Spin testing.



## sunny91 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2007)

Oy! I was wondering if he was going to get out of that. Stayed calm throughout though.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 24, 2007)

Another great vid in a great year of Sunny vids!
Have a great Xmas and all the best for the New Year!
Cheers
Roy


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Roy and MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW-YEAR to all members.

Sunny


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 24, 2007)

What the hell have you guys done with our Hawk then?!  

The Hawk has a really benign/repeatable spin (it was one of the main design criteria) and the guys at Valley must have done 100's of thousands of spins in the last 30 years or so!

I can't believe that the mods the USN made to the basic Hawk airframe should change the spin regime to the extent that the Pax River blokes need to resort to the anti-spin 'chute.

What was the 'problem' traced to, anyone?

(I thought that only we Brits had the patent to take a really good airframe and screw it up! eg F4 - add 25% more power and make it go slower)


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

That spin was really something. I though he was going to eject ! I'll bet the
pucker factor was creaping towards ten, tho ! Frightening !

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> What the hell have you guys done with our Hawk then?!
> 
> The Hawk has a really benign/repeatable spin (it was one of the main desgin criteria) and the guys at Valley must have done 100's of thousands of spins in the last 30 years or so!
> 
> ...


You guys probably thought the same about politics....I have 2 things you dont have for total self destruction Hillary Clinton


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 25, 2007)

I am definately getting the impression that some of you guys really don't like Hillary all that much........




Now you know how the majority in the UK feel about Gordon Brown!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow. I assume that a spin chute recovery is followed by a chute eject, non-chalant landing and a kiss to the wife?

I didn't know there was such a thing as a spin chute for the T-45.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 26, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> What the hell have you guys done with our Hawk then?!
> 
> The Hawk has a really benign/repeatable spin (it was one of the main design criteria) and the guys at Valley must have done 100's of thousands of spins in the last 30 years or so!
> 
> ...




I think that was an intentional test - possibly flying the aircraft in an extreme situation (CG Full Aft?) to see how the aircraft would behave. Spin chutes are used all the time on aircraft at Edwards AFB.












Here's one on an early F-22






and an article about a special F-18 that had one...

NASA - NASA Dryden Fact Sheet - F-18 High Angle-of-Attack (Alpha) Research Vehicle


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as a spin chute for the T-45.



No, there's not Matt - they are only fitted for extreme 'edge of envelope' test flying by the guys at Edwards and Pax River when you might find yourself on the wrong side of the the envelope line; and that's not usually good news.

As Flyboy shows in his photos, anti-spin 'chutes are temporary fits/structures that are added/removed as required as the test programme progresses.

There was a spin test of the single-seat Jaguar conducted in the UK that resulted in some spectacular footage of the aircraft rotating about its axis _and_ tumbling end over end in clouds of part-burnt Avtur. It's just a lump of metal falling out the sky; the pilot elected for the Martin-Baker let-down and landing option.

The 2-seat Jag had been spin cleared at that point (with a lot of restrictions IIRC) but the spin charactaristics on the single seat varient were very different - to the extent that once the spin developed, it didn't come out. A spoof of the Pilots' notes said "While in a spin, stir the control column in all directions - it doesn't actually _do_ anything, but it passes the time until 10,000ft is reached, and you can eject without having to leave the warm cockpit too early."


----------

